# Fixed blade and his mom's toothbrush



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a home video of Fixedblade and his mother's toothbrush 






Im teasing ya blade


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cough, cough, cough, queerbait.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

^ lol


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So the other day I was cutting my hair....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-Wl0_ON ... re=related


----------

